
When it's this cold, Chicago sets its train tracks on fire - howard941
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/01/30/us/chicago-train-tracks-fire-trnd/index.html
======
iamdave
Pffft, the Metra catches fire even when it's not -20 below, we've become quite
used to it.

